# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  commit  در sql server

## mandagarana

با سلام
در مورد commit  و rollback چندین مطلب خوندم.ولی در نهایت نفهمیدم کارایی و دلیل استفاده و نحوه استفادش چطوریه
ممنون میشم کسی یه آموزشی هرچند کوتاه بده

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

تصور کنید باید یکسری رکورد مهم را درون دیتابیس ذخیره کنید ویا به روز آوری کنید. حالا اگر به هردلیلی در زمان انجام به روز آوری رکوردها موفق به تکمیل عملیات نشده باشید چه اتفاقی رخ خواهد داد؟
ویا تصور کنید باید عملیات به روزآوری رکورد ها در دیتابیس را تضمین کنید که حتما این عملیاتها با موفقیت انجام شده اند؟
بنابراین برای اینکه بتوانید این مشکلات را رفع کنید باید حتما از تکنیک های Transaction , Commit Rollback استفاده کنید.
خیلی ساده بخوام توضیح بدم...
کافی که عملیاتی که بر روی رکورد ها می خواهید انجام بدهید را در یک Transaction ثبت کنید و چک کنید که عملیات به روز آوری رکورد ها با موفقیت انجام شد، سپس برای بستن عملیات Transaction کافی که Commit کنید ودر صورتی که عملیات مورد نظر موفق نبود، کافی که Rollback را انجام بدید تا داده هایی هم تازمان رخدادن خطا ثبت شده اند حذف شوند.
بهترین روش درک این پروسه بهتره که خودتون یک مثال انجام بدید و تغییرات را بعد از انجام عملیات تراکنش ها مشاهده کنید به سادگی درک خواهید کرد

----------


## nadia92

باتشکر از دوست عزیزمون که جواب دادن

مثالی دیگر میتونم تراکنش کارت بکارت رو براتون بگم
فرض کنید دارید کارت بکارت میکنید, مبلغ از حساب شما کسر شد تا بحساب کارت مقصد واریز بشه برقا میره (فرض کنید UPS نداریم)
اینجا مفهوم Transaction معنی پیدا میکنه.

----------

